# Anyone here swage their own projectiles?



## joey (Dec 17, 2009)

Just looking to see if anyone here makes their own projectiles? If so, what are you making?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I used to for my .44, 41, and 357. But that was when I didn't mind wasting a couple of days playing with hot lead. I have come to find out that you can buy what ever bullet you want to load almost as cheap as doing them yourself if you don't measure the time that it takes you to do it. Not to mention trying to find the materials to do it anymore.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Critter said:


> I used to for my .44, 41, and 357. But that was when I didn't mind wasting a couple of days playing with hot lead. I have come to find out that you can buy what ever bullet you want to load almost as cheap as doing them yourself if you don't measure the time that it takes you to do it. Not to mention trying to find the materials to do it anymore.


+1
I did my own .45's for a while. The commericial casters are too good and too cheap.


----------



## joey (Dec 17, 2009)

Well I was not really looking at casting.



















The brass ones cost me .2 cents a piece and shoot way better than moa. Just curious if there was anyone else that may make them.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Okay, I’m hooked.


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

You making those from spent 22 long rifle brass?


----------



## joey (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah actually. It is time consuming but fun to say the least to make and shoot something you have made.

The copper ones I did not make though. Made from a gent I purchased some copper jackets from.


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

How much would it cost to get started making your own?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would love to learn more about the process. Last time I looked into it, the press was waaaayyyy out of my price range


----------



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

My Father-in-Law is way into this also. He machines his own dies, casts his ingots, extrudes his lead wire, everthing. I showed this thread to him last night, he said that if anyone was interested in learning the process, or getting started he would be willing to spend some time with them and show them what is entailed. We are in Northern Utah, (Hyrum & Avon) so that may be prohibitive for some of you guys. Shoot me a PM and I'll get you his contact info if your interested.


----------



## joey (Dec 17, 2009)

roper said:


> My Father-in-Law is way into this also. He machines his own dies, casts his ingots, extrudes his lead wire, everthing. I showed this thread to him last night, he said that if anyone was interested in learning the process, or getting started he would be willing to spend some time with them and show them what is entailed. We are in Northern Utah, (Hyrum & Avon) so that may be prohibitive for some of you guys. Shoot me a PM and I'll get you his contact info if your interested.


Tell Lafaun I say hello.



Bax* said:


> I would love to learn more about the process. Last time I looked into it, the press was waaaayyyy out of my price range


I am just using a reloading press.



JDF_GSP said:


> How much would it cost to get started making your own?


If you get in contact with Ropers father in law it can be pretty cheap. He knows a lot about the subject. I am into my stuff really cheap but just because I got a good deal. I have seen dies go for 300-2,000. You can make .224 projectiles on a reloading press.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Joey, if you are ever willing to teach someone..... I'd be interested


----------



## joey (Dec 17, 2009)

I am not the best teacher but I can show how to do some stuff. Shoot me a PM. The fore mentioned Lafaun knows way more than I do.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Bringing this old thread back to life, I recently found a posting on the internet that showed how to make a swaging press. There are even some dimensioned drawings available. I am intrigued, though unfortunately I would not be able to machine the parts for the press.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

massmanute said:


> Bringing this old thread back to life, I recently found a posting on the internet that showed how to make a swaging press. There are even some dimensioned drawings available. I am intrigued, though unfortunately I would not be able to machine the parts for the press.


Is there anyone here that has machining capability that might want to partner up on making a couple of these?

http://mattmorgan.org/cb_press_v2.pdf

http://castboolits.gunloads.com/showthread.php?76514-Lets-make-a-Swage-press


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I do not swage bullets but my retired neighbor casts and swages a ton, literally a ton of lead. It's the only way to go for vintage firearms; you now, guns that have wood.

I buy the molds, lube and gas checks, if needed, and the neighbor does the rest. For the oddball stuff, say like the .256 Winchester Magnum I got a couple different Lyman molds for .25 caliber round-nosed solid projectiles, around 70 grains, machined and reworked as hollow points.

This guy done the work: http://www.hollowpointmold.com/

We're having a little trouble getting the lead, and/or the mold, to the correct or a uniform temperature.

The way Joey is swaging is a whole different ball game though; looks fascinating.

.


----------

